# Col. Hero's PL-Enterprise-A FINISHED!



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Howdy all. Here is my rendition of the 1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise A, constructed at my shipyard U-Dopia Planetia in about a year and a half. I don’t consider myself a master modeler in any capacity and this is the first major kit I’ve built in 15 years. But I feel the result is 95% accurate overall and one of the best renditions done to date. :thumbsup: 

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee230/ColHero/?

Being my own critic, there are pros and cons I have identified with this build. In general, I believe I NAILED the colors and have some good detail work, but frankly I wish I had the workmanship, experience and patience that some of you guys have. I also wish I had used an airbrush and had given her light. Maybe next time.

Other builds of the Enterprise-A that I consider to be extremely accurate include Tim Ketzers DeBoer-A, Dennis DeBoers A and Arthur Pendragons Ertl-A. Thorsten Scholz Ertl-A has very close colors and patterns as does Joel Tavera’s DeBoer-A. Kyu-Wong Lee’s Ertl-A is another of my favorites. 

I am keeping an eager eye on current builds such as Marc111’s PL-A, Raist’s PL-A, FokkerPilot’s DeBoer-A and Krako’s PL-A. Maybe someday Thorsten Scholz and Arthur Pendragon will add their versions of the PL-A to the list of all-time best?!  

A note on my photos: 

The pics with the dark background were taken with 90% flash and 10% ambient room light using a navy blue blanket as a backdrop. The rest were taken with bright room light, some with flash, some without. The only software adjustments made to the pics were darkening of the background, and some minor overall contrast adjustments.

I have attached a .doc file that includes comments on this build.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice work and nice comparison pics. That's a fairly good record of the differences between the PL and the filming mini.

I have one siting in it's box waiting for me to find time to start it. I hope I can do as good a job as you have.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That is a fantastic build. You should be very proud. Great job!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Re posting what I said on SM: 

Wonderful work Mike! 

Those comparison shots show how close Thom Sasser nailed the Refit….and where the rather obvious misshapes are (section before sensor caps far too wide, planetary sensor doom shape not correct etc pp). Am impressed with how closely you nailed the colors.. in some of the shots I mistook yours as the original at first sight… but my keen “Refit proof eye” can pick the original anytime ;-) 

Since without it there would be something missing … here is some critics from my part: 

- The pylon pattern is somewhat wrong. There should be some sort of a zick zack pattern in a step like manner visible. You can see it quite good here:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent11.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent42.jpg

I highlighted the pattern of picture STMPen42 so you know what I am referring to:
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l10/Garbaron/STMPent42.jpg

While I somehow lost “alignment” with the x plane of the refit while laying the mask down (meaning the pattern tilts downwards) I managed to get it on my ERTL Refit: 
http://www.culttvman.com/thorsten_scholz_ncc-1701-a_pic_32.html


- The outboard Warp grill is no “silverrish” enough. Its a common mistake most Refit builders do, me included, but Andy Probert hit me with it when discussing my ERTL Refit and showed me the exact same picture you used for your port side comparison shot, where you can see the silver very very clearly. 

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee230/ColHero/?action=view&current=Port.jpg
(not silver tint close to the front intakes sometimes referred to as Bussard Collectors due to their red tint).

According to Mr Probert the outboard warp grill is brushed aluminium! Its not black, its not anthracite it’s a brushed aluminium simmilar to the aluminium foil ppl use to wrap their lunch into! And since it’s a mistake Andy really hates to see on a Refit build, am pointing ppl to it ever since he told me the truth  


- You missed to fill the “missing 5 view ports” on the starboard side which is one of the physical differences of the 1701-A to the 1701! 

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee230/ColHero/?action=view&current=deflctrside.jpg

Note the 3 additional view ports behind the Starfleet delta are missing on McCullars picture while yours has it. Only the original Refit 1701 has these view ports, the Ent-A does not. 

Well that’s all 

You did a marvellous job on this PL Refit! Kudos to you mate. 

P.S thx for noting my work in your article and you can be sure to see my PL Refit one day in the future… good thing needs time to develop


----------



## thegt4master (Mar 17, 2007)

Very impressive....Well done !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm sure if I tried, I could find the differences noted above, but I can't really tell the difference between your pics and the real deal.

I just HAD to look when you said you "nailed the colors" and, by gosh, you did just that, sir!

EXCELLENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful build, sir.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I dunno about the differences and for once, i am going to pass on commenting on that.

I'll just say that is a VERY clean finish to an excellent build sir and i echo what the Prof said about the colours.
A job well done, be proud, you deserve it!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

This is, without a doubt, my favorite PL refit to date! Way to go! She is absolutely beautiful and is no doubt the centerpiece of whatever room in your home that she resides in.

I love looking at these pics! It's really amazing how you've been able to create an almost exact replica. I'll be looking at these often when I get into the painting stage someday.

I'm so envious that you finished yours!!! Mine is still sitting in piles. I decided to take a detour through a couple of other kits in order to build up some skills that I felt I was missing. 

Again, way to go! Paramount should use her if they ever need an on-screen refit!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Since I am just at the process of reviewing Arthurs Aztec Templates, I took the time to draw the upper pylon half Aztec on a printout of Arthurs pylon Template. 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l10/Garbaron/RefitTopPylonAztec.jpg

Its exact an match to the one you can make out at this cloudster picture: 

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent66.jpg

Hope it will help those using Arthurs Templates on creating the correct pattern. 
Same patter can be found at the outside half as highlighted at the picture I gave in my previous post

Have fun gang


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments gang. Your appreciation is much appreciated! Hopefully I've added something to the growing knowledgebase for building the perfect A. :thumbsup: 

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee230/ColHero/?


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

bussard collectors?? - no such thing on a refit really, they are matter acquisition sinks, the name 'Bussard' never existed until 1987 and the NG- I hate revisionism of known facts, particularly when it then makes them canon. Very annoying. 

in respect of, 
"According to Mr Probert the outboard warp grill is brushed aluminium! Its not black...And since it’s a mistake Andy really hates to see on a Refit build, am pointing ppl to it ever since he told me the truth"

Well ,depends if you want the ship to look like in the films, or as it does just out of the crate in the studio. I'm painting mine black....Col-Hero will have to change his to silver to match the in-studio look, as befits the rest of the model. Good work.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

IIRC, the concept of the Bussard collector actually predates TOS, so saying the word didn't exist until '87 is a tad disingenuous.

Besides, as far as fuction goes, a Bussard collector _*IS*_ a "matter acquisition sink," so it's essentially a semantical non-issue.

Kinda like arguing that the original ship didn't have a warp core, it had a matter/antimatter reactor, when, in fact, they're two terms for the same thing.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you still have the strong back decals available the Thomasmodels forum crashed and I think he lost it all. I lost my copy when I switched comps


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

check your pm's


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding... Simply outstanding is all I can say. Top job sir :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

idman said:


> Do you still have the strong back decals available the Thomasmodels forum crashed and I think he lost it all. I lost my copy when I switched comps


Kinda ditto here...please help.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

idman said:


> Do you still have the strong back decals available the Thomasmodels forum crashed and I think he lost it all. I lost my copy when I switched comps


Are these the same as the Zangrando/Fletcher decal set from Starship Modeler? (see USS Enterprise (ST-TMP) Refit Detail Decal Art (1/350 scale))

If they are not the same, I would also like to know how to get my hands on them..... (please please please)


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Sorry took so long to respond guys - the updated file for the decals is too large to post - email me at [email protected] and I will send :thumbsup:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Not only do have you built a great refit, you also have great big....well...guts, to post side by side photos with the original. 

Nicely done. Yet another reference point for my project 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

OK, question. I see in your write up you used Krylon as a base. Did you paint over that with someting or is that your final white?

I ask becuase that's what I did and now about 2 months into the project I am seeing it YELLOW! I called Krylon and they said that was normal because its now an enamal based paint. They said the old stuff was laquer based and would not yellow but they changed the formula earlier this year due to environmental concerns.

They actually told me if I wanted a white that would not yellow I needed to go get Duplicolor automotive paints. 

Good grief I have to retink my whole painint plan.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

colhero said:


> Sorry took so long to respond guys - the updated file for the decals is too large to post - email me at [email protected] and I will send :thumbsup:


Sent you an email about a week ago (requesting/begging/pleading for the file)
did you ever see it (no rush here, I just want to make sure you got it)?

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This is a really wonderful build. I keep tossing around the idea of buying this kit, just due to the sheer challenge, as well as size of it all! I'd want to light it for sure. Looking at builds like your certainly perks my interest further. I have so many other things I am working on though, I don't think I could spend the amount of time to make it right and get anything else done!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Gunstar1 said:


> Sent you an email about a week ago (requesting/begging/pleading for the file)
> did you ever see it (no rush here, I just want to make sure you got it)?
> 
> Thanks!


Me too!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

galaxy_jason said:


> OK, question. I see in your write up you used Krylon as a base. Did you paint over that with someting or is that your final white?
> 
> I ask becuase that's what I did and now about 2 months into the project I am seeing it YELLOW! I called Krylon and they said that was normal because its now an enamal based paint. They said the old stuff was laquer based and would not yellow but they changed the formula earlier this year due to environmental concerns.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you probably will have to use another paint scheme... The base paint was finished over 2 years ago on this build!! It is distressing to know that paint formulas change, which is a good reason to get plenty of the same batch of paint once you do settle on a color.

I do actually consider the paint job on this build to be rather hack. I should have used laquers and my airbrush..... 

The paint scheme used by "Dissilusionist" seems to be spot-on, along with his azteccing work, similar to "Raist"s build.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

That makes sense. I think they changed it early this year.

I am going to go with Rustoleum for the base coat. They haven't changed the formula and although it takes longer to dry and cure, there is no yellowing over time. I have my engineering section stripped back to primer and I plan to lightly sand the nacelles and pain over them now that they have cured for about a month.

Thanks for the update.


----------

